# Super DMZ 5.0



## ROID (Jun 4, 2017)

Go or no go?  

Never used any of them.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey man, not sure what you know about the product but its a solid blend of legal prohormones.  You have your compounds that convert to Test, 1-test, DHT and Nandrolone.  In a delivery system too.

Very good option, safer then oral AAS but of course it's going to take a bit more to really get good results.  I see people running 4 caps a day with excellent results but that can be pricy.  The only downside to it is $$ imo.

But it is on sale right now and you can use my code "WES15" at checkout for 15% off if you ever wanna try anything over at www.ironmaglabs.com


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 6, 2017)

It's been our top seller for years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jun 6, 2017)

ROID said:


> Go or no go?
> 
> Never used any of them.



If you're looking for a powerful *Legal* product hell yes it's the best. It certainly will not compare to real gear tho.


----------



## ROID (Jun 6, 2017)

I thought it was better than some actual orals.  By actual I mean authentic illegal gears. 

I guess each version is more watered down?


----------



## ROID (Jun 6, 2017)

Gena Marie said:


> It's been our top seller for years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where have you been?


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jun 8, 2017)

ROID said:


> I thought it was better than some actual orals.  By actual I mean authentic illegal gears.
> 
> I guess each version is more watered down?



Well 1, 2 and 3 had what are now 'banned" prohormones.  Granted, Msten and DMZ in version 3 are not technically named.

Super DMZ 4.0 and 5.0 are not 'watered down" at all, they just contain 'legal" prohormones that actually "convert" to actual hormones in the bloodstream.  SUPER DMZ 5.0 has ingredients that convert to Testosterone, 1-test, nandrolone and DHT.  These of course are the same hormones that one can take synthetically...

But the big difference is that when something "Converts" it has far less % of active compound compared to say if you took the actual synthetic hormone.

Most "prohormones' that were sold, were actually simply steroids that were never Scheduled.  They did not require 'conversion"

Conversion is great, and it can work, but it requires a much higher amount of product to get the same or desired result as an 'existing" anabolic if this makes sense.

So SUPER DMZ 5.0 is still a very very good option, and is suppressive and will require PCT after using


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2017)

ROID said:


> I thought it was better than some actual orals.  By actual I mean authentic illegal gears.
> 
> I guess each version is more watered down?



All designer steroids were banned in December 2015, so no it is no longer comparable to real gear. 

Thank you fucking worthless FDA.


----------

